# February Photography Challenge -- PLEASE READ FIRST POST



## HoopyFrood (Feb 1, 2011)

The theme for February is:

*
ABANDONED*​


Rules, as usual:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- *all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

*Highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on the challenges...(and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever photo-taking device you might have). 

*Remeber: *Photographs to be posted in this thread, _discussion_ should be reserved for the DISCUSSION THREAD.


Have at it.


----------



## sloweye (Feb 3, 2011)

My first.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the many. Today the weather is cold and heavy rain.


----------



## Wybren (Feb 8, 2011)

First for me


----------



## Mouse (Feb 12, 2011)

This is taken from Mystra, in Greece. I went touring around the Peloponnese in a bus a few years back.


----------



## alchemist (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## alchemist (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## mosaix (Feb 25, 2011)

My first entry for the month:


----------



## Mouse (Feb 26, 2011)

This is at Wayford, Somerset.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 26, 2011)

Second entry:


----------



## CyBeR (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## J Riff (Feb 27, 2011)

No way I can match the quality here! This dresser's been sitting there for weeks, now it's looking like someone may need it for firewood. )


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 28, 2011)

Always running late...

Entries are now closed!
*
The rules for the voting are as follows:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may only cast your vote once

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 2nd of March 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for March 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:

February Photo Challenge - ABANDONED - Poll (poll 4626352)​*


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2011)

With almost fifty percent of the vote, our winner in February is...

alchemist!

Congrats, alchemist. I look forward to your theme for March.


----------

